# Is this a good incentive in your market?



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This may be the best I've seen in my market...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> This may be the best I've seen in my market...
> 
> View attachment 613613


That's a guarantee to make $485 total
My quest w uber this weekend is this


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

In my market, there’s a good incentive NOT to drive. 
The incentive to shuffle is still a lucrative option however.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> This may be the best I've seen in my market...
> 
> View attachment 613613


NO!!!! Because this is a guarantee not an additional bonus. The only way you could benefit from this offer is if all your trips were midget trips less than 2 miles per trip.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Every market is different. In KC, this would be an ok offer.

Divide the number of rides by the guarantee. For that offer it's about $12.12 per ride. What's your average ride net? If it's $9, you're getting $3 extra per ride. If your average is $15, it's not a good offer at all.

Last weekend Lyft offered me a $380 guarantee for 30 weekend rides. About $12.70 per ride. $12.70 is usually about $3 over my KC average. But Lyft also offered a $200 bonus for 20 rides AT THE SAME TIME. Now they got my attention. So that $380 guarantee for 30 became a $580 guarantee for 30. Much more lucrative in my mind. Especially since my net fare earnings after 20 rides was essentially $140.

At the end of the weekend:

Total Fares: $202 (Averaged $6.73, way less than my typical average.)
Total Bonuses: $200 + $178
Plus tips and cancelations.

Declined 60% of my pings. 12.5 hours away from home to get to 30 rides. That was a good weekend.

And I haven't fired up the app since, because Lyft hasn't thrown any bonuses or guarantees my way.

The point is, only you (or those in your market) can say whether the $485 guarantee is good.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

NGOwner said:


> Every market is different. In KC, this would be an ok offer.
> 
> Divide the number of rides by the guarantee. For that offer it's about $12.12 per ride. What's your average ride net? If it's $9, you're getting $3 extra per ride. If your average is $15, it's not a good offer at all.
> 
> ...


Your Lyft weekend here was better than mine. I've still yet to receive any sort of bonus or guarantee. And after last weekend I refuse to fire up the app until they throw something at me like what you just got lol.


----------



## Hopeless Ministries (Aug 28, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> This may be the best I've seen in my market...
> 
> View attachment 613613


Most and fervently outstanding. Accept every ride.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

My Lyft bonus is $300 for 20 this week


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

That is a guarantee of twelve bananas and change the ride; not bad. I know where the minimums come out in my market, so I would work it and put the grift on Gr*yft* for a couple of hundred.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It would be better if it were a bonus. But it's a guarantee. It's still not bad if all you did were short rides because it guarantees you'll make an average of about $12 per ride (485/40). But if you're doing airport rides or long trips it likely won't matter.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

At $12.12 garunteed per ride if you did all base rides at say $3.20......ya.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> This may be the best I've seen in my market...
> 
> View attachment 613613


No, guarantees suck man. Real men feast via Uber not Lyft. Uber has every weekend $500+ quests in my market. And that is on top of whatever I already made, not some Guarantee crap. Lyft is dead and will be aquired soon by Uber. Lyft is only alive because of Scooters.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

This is how you Feast bwoys


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Moral of this story is i need to move lol. Plus i LOVE the cold!


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nythain said:


> Moral of this story is i need to move lol. Plus i LOVE the cold!


Trust me you don't wanna move here, it is also why it surges so often and so high incentives. High turnover in this job for this market. The winters are bad and most drivers don't drive which causes high surges for remaining brave drivers who brave the storms.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Trust me you don't wanna move here, it is also why it surges so often and so high incentives. High turnover in this job for this market. The winters are bad and most drivers don't drive which causes high surges for remaining brave drivers who brave the storms.


As a November baby i was forged in ice. There is no winter weather i cant drive with decent tires. Stick shift preferable but not required. Turned 16, got license, started ice skating with a muscle car. Like i said, i LOVE it


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> No, guarantees suck man. Real men feast via Uber not Lyft. Uber has every weekend $500+ quests in my market. And that is on top of whatever I already made, not some Guarantee crap. Lyft is dead and will be aquired soon by Uber. Lyft is only alive because of Scooters.


LOL, $500? Yeah, my $500 on Screwber is for 60 rides, no thanks, I’ll take $300 for 20 on gyrft.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> LOL, $500? Yeah, my $500 on Screwber is for 60 rides, no thanks, I’ll take $300 for 20 on gyrft.


If the 300 is a bonus and not guarantee then that's one hell of a deal. If a guarantee then not bad but nothing to write home about. The 500 on "screwber" is a bonus on top of what is already earned, and 500 for 60 is pretty nice. My current weekend 60 is like, 145 or some stupid shit.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Nythain said:


> If the 300 is a bonus and not guarantee then that's one hell of a deal. If a guarantee then not bad but nothing to write home about. The 500 on "screwber" is a bonus on top of what is already earned, and 500 for 60 is pretty nice. My current weekend 60 is like, 145 or some stupid shit.


That 300 for 20 is $15 per ride bonus, 500 for 60 is $8.33. I quit this BS last December, they have to make it worthwhile for me to come out, I don’t have the time or tolerance for 60 rides in a week, 20 rides is a stretch.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> That 300 for 20 is $15 per ride bonus


Like I said, if it's a BONUS and not a GUARANTEE then that's ONE HELL OF A DEAL. 300 guarantee on 20 is just 15 per ride. Again, not bad but nothing to write home about. I've seen "screwber" surges higher than 15.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nythain said:


> Like I said, if it's a BONUS and not a GUARANTEE then that's ONE HELL OF A DEAL. 300 guarantee on 20 is just 15 per ride. Again, not bad but nothing to write home about. I've seen "screwber" surges higher than 15.


It's a guarantee, says it on it.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> It's a guarantee, says it on it.


Yeah, I was talking about @Frontier Guy's "300 bonus" he brought up. I know the OP was a guarantee.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This is what Uber is offering me. Same market. Same holiday weekend.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

My day


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Id go back to lyft for that


----------

